# My Thousand Sons Post-Heresy



## Caherwain (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi guys !

Here are some of my Thousand Sons minis. Comments are welcomed.


*My Dreadnought *






*My 2 squads of Thousand Sons* (a third will follow in the future)








*One of my Rhinos*






*My 2 Sorcerers*





*
The WIP of my Thousand Sons Daemon Prince*


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like your stuff here! The yellow is very vibrant and cleanly done. The conversions on the disc sorcerer and the DP are really cool and the paint job on the sorcerer is ace! + rep


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Caherwain.

That is a gorgeus collection of figures. Very nice painted both the freehand on the rhino, the jewell on the door etc. I wonder where the wings on the wip-prince comes from and the floating base on the flying sorcerer, is that your own creation ?
But i like your work a lot, have some rep.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

cool! I like the daemon prince alot. Great job.


----------



## Caherwain (Jan 12, 2011)

@ Zodd : The wings on the daemon prince as well as the head and the head are from the the griffin of the Imperial Hero.
The flying disc is a resin base from Micro Art Studio that I a resculpted a bit.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Solid. Normally I comment on stuff I see wrong but those are some nice models. Only thing I see is the lack of highlighting on the yellow. Really nice looking army.


----------



## jwentzel26K (May 2, 2009)

Very nice job, keep the models coming.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Very cool. Did you sculpt the bases? If not, where did you get 'em? They're pretty awesome.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Some very cool looking things going on here. The dread is very nice. Clean and sharp painting and the base is really cool looking. Well executed. The troops look very good, again, well done. The top of that rhino is down right sexy. From the stars to the cloudiness and the eyeball symbol they are all wonderfully painted. The DP looks to be coming along quite nicely too. The wings and head look right at home with the theme of the army. 

But... I have one thing that catches my eye that looks either out of place or unfinished and that is the yellow panels on the rhino. To me they are too much and kind of distract from the rest of the model. You have the top done wonderfully but the yellow sections pale in comparison to the rest of the model and kind of do not look right on it. I would just paint them blue like the rest and highlight the recesses with a wash. I think it would make the overall model flow better and not draw the eyes away from the top where they should be drawn too. Other than that, that is one really good looking army. +rep.


----------



## Caherwain (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the feedbacks.

@ Djinn24 : In fact, there is a lack of shading on the yellow. I just painted the panels in yellow but I couldn't resist to show it to you right away unfinished 

@ The Son of Horus : The Bases are sold at Microartstudio.com. These are the Temple ones. I really love them and think they fit perfectly to the Thousand Sons

@ Unforgiven 302 : The Rhino's panels were first in blue but the vehicule looked a bit flat on a game table compared to this army. It looked a bit like unfinished or something. I prefer with the yellow. But you're right it is a bit bright in the whole piece. I'm going to shade it a bit and maybe try a darker yellow as this one is really too bright.


Thank you !


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ahh ok that explains it, I was wondering why your entire model was beautifully shaded and then OMG my eyes yellow! on the panels .

What about sunburst yellow, you can highlight that up to a normal yellow.

I do agree that the yellow looks better then blue would have, nice break on the model.


----------



## Jayeldog (Aug 23, 2010)

Overall your army looks great. Really liking the main blue highlights on everything, gems, and those bases are sweet. I agree with the others on the rhino's yellow panels. At first I was thinking that "no, they don't pull my attention away".. but then I finally noticed your freehand work on the top, which I should have seen right away!

Only other thing I would change, is maybe put some writings/glyphs on the dreadnought's banner. It looks a bit plain compared to the rest of the machine.


----------



## Caherwain (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah that's right for the dreadnought.
Actually, since my first attempts of freehands, I've checked out on web more example of some on vehicules and I'm willing to do a bit more on mine now 

So the dreadnought might some drawing/writings/glyphs on it (as well as the Rhino... a bit)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very crisp work; as with others I am especially impressed with your skill at yellow.

The only slight thing is the base of the vents on the rhino appear to be blotchy; is the blue actually showing or is it an effect of the light?


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Added rep! Looks great I love the solid yellow and the TSONS themselves are a remarkable army.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks amazing. I love the conversions and the free hand on the rhino. Your painting is very clean and neat. Only suggestion is maybe the blue could use some more highlighting on the rhino and the gold parts look a little flat.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

digging the Daemon prince! +Rep


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

the only thing i would add is maybe the yellow used is two mellow? i think its bad mooon but a sunurst yellow or something might be better.

also the yellow on the rhino has a few brush lines.. maybe a few really light washes to just smooth it out a bit? and running some sunburst yellow or something online the edges on one side to give a real depth.

otherwise great painting good highlighting / shading.. and the bronze looks cool


----------



## Caherwain (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello there,

Here are some updates :
*
My Space Marine Squad with Tzeentch Icon* (The champion still needs its lining)



*The Daemon Prince* (soon to be finished)





I will also post my Pink Horrors soon, as well as some other troops I still have to repaint a bit.

5 Terminators are the next on my painting list (needed for my next tournament end of February) as well as a Land Raider and a Vindicator. I Need to hurry a bit


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The gold on the TS is very well done; smooth with depth.

The yellow is also very smooth; I personally prefer a warmer yellow but as long at it is the same throughout that is your choice.

My only suggestion is that the chain-mail loincloth on the Sorcerer looks a little patchy.


----------



## Caherwain (Jan 12, 2011)

So here are some news about the lastest minis.
I have not been progressing as I wanted and I have to go a bit faster as my next tournament is in 2 weeks and I still have 4 terminators, 1 Land Raider and 1 vindicator to paint :grin:

So here are the lastest ones : 

The Daemon Prince, finally finished :





The first terminator :





And the pink horrors to complete this army dedicated to Tzeentch :


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

More good work.

The green on the Terminator and Prince is very well done.

I am not so sure about the juxtaposition of the green with the Pink Horrors. It is proficient but looks visually odd to me; possibly it needs more yellow to make it warmer.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

very nice work! Your blue is fantastic and that green... now that green is something to be proud of. It's a nice change from yellow and more yellow most use on their Tsons. Nice!


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

I enjoyed all of your pictures. To help the yellow areas on the rhino, I would add some chaos runes of some sort.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

WOW!

Personally I've never been a fan of the Thousand Sons minis, I just can't like those helmets, but mate, you've done an excellent job on these and made me at least like them a little bit 

I love that green on the terminator and the prince, and I especially like that eagle-headed sorcerer. That is awesome. 

+much rep

Rev


----------



## Caherwain (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello people !

Here are some news about my Thousans Sons on my blog (http://joss.over-blog.fr/) 
I'm finishing the last minis before my next tournament this week-end.

So here are the wip of the two last vehicules :

The vindicator :


















And the land raider :



























There are still some things to do (linigs, lights, gold on land raider). Shouldn't take too long. 
I'm also not quite satisfied about the free hand on the land raider but well... I won't have time to modify it until this week-end I think.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

niiice effect there dude 

please tell me those vehicles will be weathered some though (the vindicator, for example, looks a bit too shiny n' new at the moment, but I know it's a WIP so, we'll see)

good job so far


----------



## Caherwain (Jan 12, 2011)

Ragnar said:


> niiice effect there dude
> 
> please tell me those vehicles will be weathered some though (the vindicator, for example, looks a bit too shiny n' new at the moment, but I know it's a WIP so, we'll see)
> 
> good job so far


Well actually I'm not much used to do weathering. I'm a bit afraid of doing it bad and so waste the work done on it so far.
If I have the time, I may try something... if I'm motivated


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Caherwain said:


> Well actually I'm not much used to do weathering. I'm a bit afraid of doing it bad and so waste the work done on it so far.
> If I have the time, I may try something... if I'm motivated


I understand the fear and, with your level of detail, think heavy weathering might just make the model look busy.

However, they do look almost too clean; the metal areas in particular. Possibly a brown wash would take the edge off without risking the detail.


----------



## Joshawa (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree. I think the vehicles defiantly need a little bit of weathering to make them look really good.


----------



## Caherwain (Jan 12, 2011)

I took some advices around me (end here also of course) and I will definetally try to make some weathering effects on the vehicles.
Let's see if I can succeed without spoiling the whole mini


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Very well done!

I'm going to dissent with the other members here. I'm not a fan of adding gore to weapons or weathering to vehicles. Unless it fits explicitly within the character itself. I always prefer a pristine model, as though they are about to enter the fray.

Though I guess thousand sons might get a little dusty when their sorcerer wanders off.

I have 2 critiques. Compared to the mass of the Daemon prince the bird talon/hands seem unusually small, like the gods should have tailored his chaos armor with shorter sleeves. And the blue of the armor while superbly executed might benefit from more shading. As it is it is SO clean, that the overall effect is very saturated and mid-toned. A little more variation in the values of the armor would make them more striking.

However, you have a very well done force here. I think the vindicator, the land raider, and your terminator are excellent. The free-handing is impressive.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

please PM me if you have *any* weathering questions; your stuff looks great and I want to make sure your weathering is where you want it to be before you proceed onto models you care about (I hate messing stuff up too  ).


----------



## philsminions (Sep 8, 2010)

I really like the power swords...they look great. I've tried the typical lightning effect on a few of mine, but I'm not that talented yet. I may have to try your style. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Caherwain (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello !

Didn't have much time to take pictures of the finished minis so here are some taken during the tournament :

The Whole little family :grin:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

man oh man, that Land Raider is awesome! The freehand is BOSS!!!! I think what I like the most is the LACK of spikes. I always see Chaos vehicles being modeled over the top with the spikes and it looks too gimicky.. you pulled it off so nicely... have some rep! oops I gotta spread it around first!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

:shok:
Fuck me. 

If my models looked anywhere near that level of awesomeness i think i would jizz myself :laugh:

Great looking models, i actually really like the sorcerers, i personally hate working with metal models and can see you have put a lot of effort into them.

The thousand sons themselves look amazing, i actually really like them, the bases contrast with the men superbly! i have to ask did you paint the torsos before assembly? because im having trouble getting my paintbrush into there what with there being a boltgun in the way :laugh:

The daemon prince looks brilliant, my only critique there is the staff, im not sure the icon of tzeentch really "fits" with the model, just my opinion though, please dont take offence 

And those tanks are really good, i must second whoever it was that suggested putting a brown wash on; i think a quick slop of devlan mud over the tracks and vindicator shield trim will really benifit the model.

Either way superb looking models, you've cleary put a lot of time and effort into them, i'd rep you thrice more if i could!


----------

